# Oh postman, bring me a dream....



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got some flies I ordered this week from....









I have seen folks post catching pomps on the fly so when I came across these flies, I had to order a few.... They sorta look like sand fleas to me!!!! Minus the loud colors but I think they'll catch em!!! They are very light so to get em to sink, I reckon you could add some weight on em....They are called nail biters! They are made of fake nails!!! What a hoot. Well, Pete had a few more I liked so I went ahead and ordered a few!!! Never caught a pomp before on any gear so maybe my 1st will be on a fly??? 

Species would be endless I reckon.....Not to mention, it gives me ideas on tying my own!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty cool Jason. Ya know, you might have to get away from cane poling to get close to a pomp:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Pretty cool Jason. Ya know, you might have to get away from cane poling to get close to a pomp:thumbup:


Practice practice practice brother!!!:001_huh::yes::thumbsup: Or put a 2oz sinker on that baby and let her rip!!!! hahahaha


----------

